# Maple tree buds staining driveway



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

bryanp22 said:


> My neighbors maple tree has lots droppings each year. I think it’s just the buds from the leaves but stains my driveway. Any ideas how to clean it? My wife and I are listing our house Saturday




Is that black algae?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There called Tannen stains, own a pressure washer?
As simple tool like this can make quick work of it.
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200659587_200659587


----------

